# Worried...



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm scared and worried. My son is 8 hours away in college and is now in the hospital because one of his tonsils is swollen and is partially blocking his airways. They are going to try antibiotics, steroids, fluids and pain med from IV. They said first 24 hours are important and he may need emergency surgery. I feel so helpless being so far away.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Hey Jenn! I wish you and your son the best of luck and his speedy recovery! Try your best to stay focused and positive buddy! *


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you so much. I just spoke with the nurse and he said that my son is doing much better and the swelling has gone down. He also said that he has had a lot of visitors from school. The coaches take turns staying with him and have not left his side. I'm so glad he went to that school, they have been so supportive. He's on the football team, and they have truly shown the meaning of team since he has been there. It makes me feel so much better about it.


----------



## fmanswife (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your son. I understand how hard it is when our children are so far away and they are hurting we feel frustrated and so helpless. my son is 6 hrs away at college also and when he needed to have major dental work done I wasn't able to be there by his side. by the grace of God he had others around who cared for him and was with him just as your son did. I wish him speedy recovery take care of yourself and God Bless


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Jenn, I am so sorry about your son not feeling well, I can imagine how bad you feel, my daughter lives in CA, and I am in MI so thousands of miles away, last winter she was really sick. not in the hospital like your boy, but flu type ill and I was crazy with no being able to do anything, so I can imagine what you are going through,,,, take care, will be thinking of you and your son!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words and prayers. I got a phone call from his doctor today and he was WOW'd by how quickly my son was getting better. He said, because of that, he was able to send him back to the dorm, but no football (of course) and he's on 4 different medicines (just antibiotics and steroids) to get him through. He will have a follow up on Tuesday and if he finds that he gets worse, he is supposed to go to hospital right away. Fortunately the hospital is less than a mile away. I'm so glad that he got well enough to be able to leave. He couldn't even talk yesterday.


----------

